# Do you ovulate before transfer during a medicated FET?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I assume yes to generate the progesterone required post transfer?

If yes, will my clinic want to know when OV happens or do they trigger OV or do they just go off lining thickness?

Thanks


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Medicated is controlled by drugs, so no ovulation - that's natural cycles you ovulate on.  You would usually down reg from day 21 then start taking oestrogen from day 1 until lining is deemed thick enough.  Then you switch to progesterone and embryo is transferred the appropriate number of days later xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmm. So how is the lining supported post transfer? Pessaries don't contain much. Confused


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

You continue oestrogen,  and the pessaries should have sufficient progesterone assuming you are one of the women who have no problems with absorption.. They need to be taken to 12 weeks when the placenta takes over. 
If you have a history of eg early af after fresh cycle or if you are concerned ( I did it )  it can be worth checking progesterone levels when you check your hcg at otd


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

During a medicated cycle they definitely go on lining thickness. I never had to check for ovulation. I had to downregulate first through buserelin injections and then once DR was confirmed I started taking estrogen meds and once it was confirmed that lining was thick enough I stopped the buserelin injections but kept on taking the estrogen meds and started the progesterone pessaries.

Best of luck


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

You are down regulated so no ovulation. At my clinic you take crinone gel, plus some kind of progesterone in oil (prontogest or lentogest) plus utrogestan (progesterone tablets) so plenty of progesterone support to keep lining until 12 weeks of pregnancy! Xx


----------

